# When I get my GSD puppy



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

How long do I need to wait to start training my puppy. I won't get her til the middle of October and she will be about 6 weeks old. Any input would be appreciated. I am new to this forum and I'm trying to find out as much as I can.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do not get a puppy at 6 weeks old - that's too young. Your breeder is allowing this?


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I just figured it would be. The puppies are due on the 27th of this month and she said about the middle of October I can get one


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Big difference between getting a puppy at 6 and 8 weeks. In a lot of states, it's illegal to sell a puppy before they turn 8 weeks. 

I'd assume your breeder was just generalizing when she said mid month. They'll probably be 8 weeks, but just something to keep in mind. If a breeder is allowing a puppy to go home at 6 weeks, they're most likely not someone you should be a buying a puppy from.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes I think she was just generalizing. She is a police officer here and her daughter owns a police dog that is very well behaved. She is someone I trust.


----------

